# Snowmaster 724 zxr retro fit question



## ilucas (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi
I just bought the snowmaster 724 with the easy chute. It was the only model they had. My ? is there a kit to retro fit the quickstick dash/stick/hood and gear assembly to the zrx chute? I know this is kind of crazy but I have 4 other toro's 2 oxe's with quick stiks and 2 721's with quick chutes and I cant do with out it. I saw a mod somewhere that someone had tricked up an assembly to swing the chute left to right with a rod but I can't find the link... Any mod ideas are greatly appreciated. We have a lot of sidewalks and the manual chute is a bummer......thanks


----------

